
Dissecting the Anatomy of Beijing’s Internment Drive in Xinjiang - xyzal
https://www.jpolrisk.com/karakax/?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=43d896b512d7d06ae3a6fecc1df9d4dd8233f9fe-1594395075-0-AYdZgS4loVkVOBcFkO9TBUTbhiTl5-jIpJOhVFPyAJOeR3bHMiPm-E05qBwg3iMWKSlkAr6OwCLvbQF7UcXOph-l2eeDlucONxkQwTA9YnmTRZD3rWIDye2UhrJtPubIf7Bp5q3lmfhiDLE_cGwFLuEe-TS2qvHVGb84HEi09FCDzRws6PkHTJjx7IKTaieACpAqdb-hjCuPiW8RsOaTrH5UVtff58hLXjqbps0o3lv9kd_xGdpoA9g_W43Y6OqVzqIdqMPbBaAaC7tX6fEv4AljkBwdMv5ZvLfcjvWQd4LK
======
Canada
There is some type of tracking code in the URL which should be removed.

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
Agreed. Here is the replacement URL:

[https://www.jpolrisk.com/karakax/](https://www.jpolrisk.com/karakax/)

@DanG could you help out?

------
Robotbeat
This is pretty haunting. It seems too labor intensive to be scaled up in
places other than China, luckily, but still incredibly haunting.

------
xster
oh, this is still Adrian Zenz of Victims of Communism who counted all WWII war
casualties on the Nazi side and recently global covid deaths as victims of
communism?

Zenz happens to also be one of the only 2 primary sources all recent
editorials around concentration camps and forced labor:

[https://thegrayzone.com/2019/12/21/china-detaining-
millions-...](https://thegrayzone.com/2019/12/21/china-detaining-millions-
uyghurs-problems-claims-us-ngo-researcher/)

[https://thegrayzone.com/2020/03/26/forced-labor-china-us-
nat...](https://thegrayzone.com/2020/03/26/forced-labor-china-us-nato-arms-
industry-cold-war/)

The other concentration camp source being the CIA regime change NGO CHRD based
on interviews of exactly 8 individual. And the other forced labor source being
the Raytheon Australia, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, MBDA Missile
Systems, Saab AB, Thales funded ASPI based on no primary source of their own
and with just re-interpretation of mainstream Chinese internet news.

~~~
jryle70
> The other concentration camp source being the CIA regime change NGO CHRD
> based on interviews of exactly 8 individual. And the other forced labor
> source being the Raytheon Australia, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, MBDA
> Missile Systems, Saab AB, Thales funded ASPI based on no primary source of
> their own and with just re-interpretation of mainstream Chinese internet
> news.

Can you link those articles? Would like to see how objective they are.

~~~
xster
[https://www.aspi.org.au/sponsors](https://www.aspi.org.au/sponsors)

The main primary source for editorials around the recent forced labor is
[https://www.aspi.org.au/report/uyghurs-
sale](https://www.aspi.org.au/report/uyghurs-sale). You can click into its
references. They're reasonably google translatable.

They're also both broken down in the gray zone articles above.

